# Is my new budgie sick or just scared?



## Uppies (Apr 1, 2017)

A few days ago we found a budgie outside that was malnourished and had difficulty flying far (both indicative of how easily she was caught). We have never owned buggies before, but we have owned other birds in the past, so we've been doing a lot a research. We've spent about 4 days with her so far and she's still not very active. She spends almost all day either sitting in one spot or eating. She also puffs out her feathers which I had read is a sign of illness. I know she's still getting used to her surroundings and I don't want to put her through any excess stress but I want to make sure she is alright! Are these common symptoms for new/scared budgies?

Also we were always planning on taking her to the vet to get her checked up and see if she was microchipped so we could return her. However, we wanted her to feel more comfortable with us first but if these symptoms are serious we can take her sooner.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

As the budgie was in quite a state when you found it, I would take it to an avian vet ASAP.

I understand your reasons for waiting, but not knowing how long the budgie has been outside and with the problems you have mentioned, going to an avian vet now would be best.

Please make sure you get the bird to an avian vet, rather than a regular vet. You can call your practice and ask before taking the budgie in, or do an online search of avian vets. 
There's a difference between a vet that will see a bird and one that's been trained to treat them. 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html

While you wait for an appointment with the vet, you can try soaking some millet in pedialyte http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/295625-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html
Cover three sides of the cage to make her feel safe and keep her warm.

You can also post some details about where you found this bird in the section here. 
Lost and Found - Talk Budgies Forums

And these screening questions will also be helpful if anyone makes a claim to ownership. 
http://talkbudgies.com/lost-found/350857-found-budgie-screening-questions.html

If you don't find the owner, are you planning to keep this bird, or find a new home for it?


----------



## Uppies (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you so much, that's all very helpful! I will get on top of all of that ASAP. If we don't find her owner we are planning on keeping her, we've been trying to cram on learning about caring for her!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know how things go at the visit with the Avian Vet. I'm wishing all the best for the little rescue budgie.
Thank you for caring for her! :hug:

If you end up not finding the owner and you do keep her, you'll find this site will answer most of your questions about budgies and how to provide them with the best of care.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us, and you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about the best of budgie care! 

You've been given great advice! I definitely would take her to the vet as soon as possible.

Additionally, be sure to read through the links provide above to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! :thumbsup: 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums as well as staying updated on your little rescue! 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------

